# Die grosse Frage: Welches wird das beste Smartphone?



## Chrigi26 (3. März 2011)

Abend Leute

Im Moment werden ja die kommenden Topmodelle der namenhaften Smartphonehersteller allesamt DualCores oder Tegra2-Chips besitzen.
Da mein iPhone 3GS nun schon bissel alt ist, versuche ich das ULTIMATIVE Smartphone zu finden. Als Hintergrund sei gesagt: Ich bin kein Applefanboy, ich bin kein Applehater, ich stehe nahezu allem neutral gegenüber (ausser HTC, die Handys gefallen mir nicht, Punkt) und meine Berufsschulklasse besteht zu 95% nur aus Usern die sich das iPhone 4 gekauft haben, weil iPhone draufsteht ... Also an der Theorie, dass jeder Idiot jetzt ein iPhone besitzt, ist wirklich was dran -.- (14 von 23 Leuten haben ein iPhone 4, dass is doch net normal).
Nun mein Standpunkt zu den kommenden Topsmartphones:

1. iPhone 5

Jaja, Apple. Aaaaaber, mein grosses Problem mit den Android Smartphones ist immer wieder, dass der Appstore nicht mal annähernd an den Apple Store ranreicht. Und ich finde es schei**e, nicht die gleichen  Apps wie meine Kollegen nutzen zu können. Ausserdem könnte ich den ganzen Idioten aus meiner Klasse das State-of-the-Art iPhone vor die Nase halten und hätte als einer der wenigen das "innovativste" und neuste iPhone von allen. So viel zum Thema Massenware.
Das OS beim iPhone ist natürlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Normal ist es total beschränkt und kontrolliert, "gepimpt" ist es besser als Android, da man alles verändern kann und net von Apple in die Schranken gewiesen wird (ich denke jeder weiss was ich meine, und kommt mir jetzt net mit ÖÖÖ ILLEGAL, in DE und vorallem CH war es schon immer legal, bei den Amis inzwischen auch).

2. LG P990 Optimus Speed X2

Ich finde das Handy an sich sehr schlicht und edel, ist auch bald verfügbar, was es noch attraktiver macht. Wie es mit der Leistung aussieht kann man halt noch net sagen, aber ich behaupte mal, dass alle DualCore Smartphones etwa gleichwertige Leistungen erbringen. Android an sich ist zwar sehr interessant, jedoch ist der wesentlich kleinere Appstore das grösste Manko.

3. Samsung Galaxy S2

Auch sehr vielversprechend, allerdings nicht viel darüber bekannt, allerdings hat er einen exzellenten Vorgänger.

Gruss Chrigi

P.S. Ich werd daheim den Thread nochmal erweitern.


----------



## hendrx (3. März 2011)

ich denke das galaxy s 2 wird demnächst das beste smartphone sein.
ich habe ein i9000 galaxy s und bin sehr zufrieden, meiner meinung nach ist es besser als das iphone 4 (bis auf die software "kies" )

ich finde den android market übrigens sehr gut, man findet alles was man will


----------



## Royma_kaay (4. März 2011)

Ich werde mein nächstens Smartphone wahrscheinlich erst dann kaufen wenn es Tegra 3 hat (Quad-core). Wird hoffentlich Ende dieses Jahres soweit sein. Alleine die Vorstellung vier Kerne in einem kleinen Smartphone zu haben


----------



## Leandros (4. März 2011)

Bin auch besitzer eines Galaxy S. Voll und ganz zufrieden. Kann meinem vorredner nur recht geben. 
Der Android Market wächst von Tag zu Tag und kann dem App Store mitunter schon das Wasser reichen! 
Jedoch sollte man sich ein wenig mit Android auseinander setzen, um alles aus den Handys rauszuholen! 

Für Informationen zu Android kann ich http://androideca.de empfehlen!


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

Royma_kaay schrieb:


> Ich werde mein nächstens Smartphone wahrscheinlich erst dann kaufen wenn es Tegra 3 hat (Quad-core). Wird hoffentlich Ende dieses Jahres soweit sein. Alleine die Vorstellung vier Kerne in einem kleinen Smartphone zu haben



was willst du mit nem quad-core machen? 3d spiele in full hd mit dem smartphone an die wand projezieren ?


----------



## Ezio (4. März 2011)

Dein 3GS reicht noch locker bis Sommer, die meiste Konkurrenz kann damit noch nicht mal mithalten und dann kommt eh schon das iPhone 5.


----------



## Chrigi26 (4. März 2011)

So erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Also ich würde das iPhone 3GS schon noch bis zum Sommer behalten und es dann austauschen. Das iPhone 5 bietet sich aufgrund des perfekt aufgehenden 1-Jahres-Zyklus' sehr gut an. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage, was ist der Vorteil dieses tollen Gorillaglases, dass das Samsung Galaxy besitzt?


----------



## MehmetB (4. März 2011)

Wenn du einen Gorilla zu hause hast, der dein Smartphone benutzen will, dann kannst du ihm dein Smartphone geben ohne dass er das Glas kaputt machen kann 

-> ergo total unnötig.

Sollten lieber mal bei Samsung da ansetzen wos bitter nötig wäre.


----------



## MehmetB (13. März 2011)

Ganz klar das iPhone, so wie schon seit 4 Jahren.

Solange die Mitstreiter immer nur versuchen nachzubauen, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Hagrid (13. März 2011)

> jedoch ist der wesentlich kleinere Appstore das grösste Manko.


Na, so klein ist der auch nicht... 
Worauf ich auch achten würde, wäre Java-Unterstützung. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei der kommenden Generation Standard ist, aber... 
Das Galaxy S 2 ist wirklich vielversprechend, wobei ich nicht unbedingt den Unterschied zum LG sehe... vielleicht kann man das auch noch gar nicht.


----------



## Per4mance (13. März 2011)

ich würd aufs iphone 5 warten und dann nochmal schauen wie der markt aussieht. 

hab  nen Milestone 2 mit Android 2.2 und bin völlig zufrieden vorallem ohne hardwaretastatur kann ich es mir kaum noch vorstellen. dafür läuft auf nem iphone alles nen tick runder.


und apps hahi ch bis jetzt genug im android store gefunden - alle kostenlos. hab bis jetzt nihcts vermisst ausser 2 games aber das is relativ.


----------

